

Woz on Dancing with the Stars - buckwild
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoiGJMZjs0o&feature=bz301
Glad he's exploring his horizons I guess. I thought you guys may like this.
======
edmundt
Still, it's an amazing achievement considering he is a geek approaching 60.
Hope I'll be just as sprightly when I get to that age.

------
rms
I don't understand how the scoring works. Was everyone invited back for the
next week? Or there were some people that were judged lower than Woz?

Clearly he has having a good time.

~~~
pasbesoin
This week was the premier. No one got booted on the premier episode. Next
week, someone goes home.

(I'm a bit embarrassed to have the answer. Was at some friends' home, and they
wanted to watch the show. I actually enjoyed it quite a bit. And I hope Steve
stays on for a while and helps deliver the implicit message that "geeks" can
be fun and good company.)

------
froo
This would be much more awesome is Woz was grooving while riding around on his
segway.

------
_bn
-facepalms-

